# Flower mantis comparison



## major vex (Nov 17, 2010)

Clockwise from the bottom

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Theopropus elegans

Creobroter nebulosus


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic! Just fantastic! I love the comparison shots. Kudos!


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 17, 2010)

wow, nice photo and guys/gals you got there.

Harry


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 17, 2010)

Just awesome! Great picture and beautiful specimens! I love doing comparisons of flower mantises!


----------



## major vex (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers folks, just had them all to hand at the time XoD

wahlbergii didnt like the extra company though ;-D


----------



## guapoalto049 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2010)

nice Bling!


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 18, 2010)

Is that a MALE Nebulosa???? :blink:


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 18, 2010)

They look awesome!


----------



## more_rayne (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice comparison photo!

That looks like a female nebulosa


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 18, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> That looks like a female nebulosa


Agreed. I know them well, I had a ton of them....


----------



## major vex (Nov 18, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Agreed. I know them well, I had a ton of them....


Yep, three mated females


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 18, 2010)

major vex said:


> Yep, three mated females


So wait.....do you have a c. nebulosus male????? Cuz even if he's used I'd like a crack at him!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2010)

VERY useful photo and post! Thanx!  

For anyone who would like to keep this for reference...


----------



## MantidLord (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome picture. And thanks Precarious for labeling them. Amazing that they're not in the same genre.


----------

